

Ask HN: Math courses for a self taught web developer? - pc86

I have a degree in Political Science. I&#x27;ve been out of school for nearly a decade now, and in that time my career has transitioned to web development (and some backend systems work as well but not a lot).<p>I hear over and over that math is important for Computer Science[0][1] (not saying that web development is Computer Science). I have no interest in going back to school as a full-time student and I think it would likely only hurt my career. So what are my options if I want to increase my math skills in a way that will help my day-to-day life? The only college math I&#x27;ve taken was linear algebra, which I did poorly at but I was a different person then and did not care. I have a basic understanding of algebra, geometry and trigonometry. I have never taken a Calculus class.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;devlinsangle.blogspot.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;04&#x2F;the-importance-of-mathematics-courses.html<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9308595
======
YoAdrian
[https://www.khanacademy.org/math](https://www.khanacademy.org/math)

Has classes on Stats, Calculus and a few other higher-end subjects.

------
angersock
Some basic linear algebra (vectors and the like) is quite handy. I'd start
with the basics useful for game development:

[http://blog.wolfire.com/2009/07/linear-algebra-for-game-
deve...](http://blog.wolfire.com/2009/07/linear-algebra-for-game-developers-
part-1/)

The concepts generalize decently, and if you already know trig than you'll
find this helpful.

